# Estação IPMA Vale Formoso (Mértola)



## RedeMeteo (11 Fev 2019 às 14:28)

Ontem visitei a Estação do IPMA de Vale Formoso, a estação apesar de se localizar no concelho de Mértola fica a 30km da Vila....


----------

